# Optometry companies?



## Tyler Durden (24 September 2011)

Hi all,

I would like to research into optometry companies, but as I understand it, neither OPSM or Specsavers are listed on the ASX. Is anyone aware of any other similar companies, or perhaps companies that sell parts to these companies on the ASX?


----------



## skc (24 September 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to research into optometry companies, but as I understand it, neither OPSM or Specsavers are listed on the ASX. Is anyone aware of any other similar companies, or perhaps companies that sell parts to these companies on the ASX?




VGH does something with eyes. But I wouldn't touch them with a 10-ft pole.


----------



## McLovin (26 September 2011)

HGL sell eye testing equipment through their BOC Instruments subsidiary.

(disclosure: I own HGL)


----------



## Tysonboss1 (26 September 2011)

McLovin said:


> HGL sell eye testing equipment through their BOC Instruments subsidiary.
> 
> (disclosure: I own HGL)




You beat me to it.


----------



## craft (26 September 2011)

McLovin said:


> HGL sell eye testing equipment through their BOC Instruments subsidiary.
> 
> (disclosure: I own HGL)





That would be the company HGL (code HNG) not the stock code HGL (Hudson Investment Group)


----------



## Tysonboss1 (26 September 2011)

craft said:


> That would be the company HGL (code HNG) not the stock code HGL (Hudson Investment Group)




yes


----------



## McLovin (26 September 2011)

craft said:


> That would be the company HGL (code HNG) not the stock code HGL (Hudson Investment Group)




Yes, sorry, my mistake.


----------

